# Any Canadians Get An AMNPS?



## chilipepper (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi all, I want to get an AMNPS but the shipping to Canada is a killer. Any other Canadians order one? Any other costs after shipping?

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 23, 2011)

Good question for Todd.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes----BlueBomber, from Winnipeg has one.

Check with Todd how to get yours.

And Welcome Chilipepper!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey Chillipepper!

I've sold about 50 smokers to guys in Canada

Yes, shipping can get a little expensive

I sent you a PM

Todd


----------



## chilipepper (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks again Todd, I got your shipment today. No problems at all.

I really liked your shipping "peanuts"!!


----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 6, 2011)

Todd's packing material is the best.....and reusable!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 6, 2011)

Chilipepper said:


> Thanks again Todd, I got your shipment today. No problems at all.
> 
> I really liked your shipping "peanuts"!!




No Way!

That's waay faster than ever to Canada!

Enjoy the "Packing Peanuts"!

Todd


----------

